
Vladimir Putin's Stasi ID Card Found in German Archives - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/12/12/europe/putin-stasi-id-card-grm-scli-intl/index.html
======
erpaa
In 1991 the Germans distributed the Stasi Archives to appropriate countries.
In Scandinavian countries the information was immediately either destroyed or
hidden in the archives of the secret police. The rumor is that almost every
member of the ruling leftist or social-democrat parties were connected with
Stasi.

